# Hamann Lamborghini Murciélago LP640



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It looks like a Stealth-Bomber on four wheels. It is one of the most masculine looking sports car and it is fast. The Lamborghini LP640 through its appearance gives a clear impression it's not just for show. HAMANN decisively set its goal to send a clear message and sharpened the Italian steer's horns. HAMANNs modifications through look, driving dynamics and sound create a distinct difference.
* Full Story *


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Hamann Lamborghini Murciélago LP640 ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmerc (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Hamann Lamborghini Murciélago LP640 (AbtSportsline)*

to me it looks like someone riced out a perfectly good lambo. 
the airbox is fake as is the added air intakes. what the point?


----------



## jukesandz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Hamann Lamborghini Murciélago LP640 (tmerc)*

I agree. The intakes on the sides are bulky and seperate looking. They could've at least made it look flowy.


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

So nice! I'll take two please.


----------



## sixten (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Hamann Lamborghini Murciélago LP640 (AbtSportsline)*

Hello, I am new ýn thýs forum and my englýsh is not the best....Ýf you want i can send you more privat photos of this lp 640. 
But we have also an other lamborghini. He is also from hamann. A black gallardo.

http://www.hamann-motorsport.d..._13_4

Here on this link you can see the white lp 640 and the black gallardo


----------



## scotteh (Sep 10, 2007)

love everything but the front
that cf looks amazing on the lambo


----------



## sixten (Oct 22, 2007)

when i come back from my holiday next week Ý will make photos of this LP 640 in our garden. Ýf you see this car on such normal photos he looks better (Ý think so.......







..)
two weeks ago we had to sign off the administratin of the car. (Winter....







).


----------



## voll99vr (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (sixten)*

wow


----------



## Lolly Baggins (Nov 6, 2007)

i cant STOp CREAMING AHHH hELP!!
Sex.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

looks like a new back to the future car ha


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Hamann Lamborghini Murciélago LP640 ([email protected])*

nice wheels.


----------



## supra00400 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Hamann Lamborghini Murciélago LP640 (JBLAZEPRODUCTIONS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

love it


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

i will buy one tommorow haha


----------

